# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  IFBB 29o Μεσογειακο Πρωταθλημα 2012 (10.6 - Στυλίδα)

## Dreiko

*Και επίσημα,λοιπόν,στο site της IFBB,το Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα,φέτος,θα λάβει μέρος στη Στυλίδα.
Θα διεξαχθεί Κυριακή,10 Ιουνίου, παράλληλα με το 25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα που θα πραγματοποιηθεί την προηγούμενη ημέρα ,Σαββατο- 9 Ιουνίου.

Η επίσημη αφίσα του αγώνα 



*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστουμε Βαγγελη,ειναι σημαντικο η Ελλάδα να αναλαμβανει διοργανωσεις,πόσο μαλιστα σε επαρχιακες πολεις..
Ισχυει ότι η διοργανωτρια χωρα εχει το δικαιωμα συμμετοχής παραπανω του ενός αθλήτη ανα κατηγορία;
Πιστευω αυτο θα δωσει ενα εξτρα κινητρο στην συμμετοχή αθλητων στο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα της IFBB-EΟΣΔ.

----------


## Dreiko

> Ισχυει ότι η διοργανωτρια χωρα εχει το δικαιωμα συμμετοχής παραπανω του ενός αθλήτη ανα κατηγορία;


Eχω την εντυπωση πως ναι Κωστα....
θα το εξακριβωσουμε για σιγουρια ομως... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

*Λοιπόν,οι ημερομηνιες διεξαγωγης ειναι πιθανοτατα η 9η και 10η Ιουνιου.
Το Μεσογειακο φετος θα γινει παραλληλα με το Παννεληνιο πρωταθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Βαγγέλη σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση,θα ειναι ενα ωραίο διημερο αγωνων για όσους το αποφασίσουν να πανε. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

> Ισχυει ότι η διοργανωτρια χωρα εχει το δικαιωμα συμμετοχής παραπανω του ενός αθλήτη ανα κατηγορία;


Σε αυτο το σημειο να πουμε οτι ισχυει αυτο που λες Κωστα,και να προσθεσω οτι η συμμετοχη των αθλητων για το Μεσογειακο ειναι 150€.

----------


## vagg

αφου 8α γινει παραλληλα πως θα δοθουνε οι προκρισεις απο το πανελληνιο??

----------


## Dreiko

> αφου 8α γινει παραλληλα πως θα δοθουνε οι προκρισεις απο το πανελληνιο??





> Οποτε λογικα στις 9 θα γινει το Πρωταθλημα και 10 το Μεσογειακο.Δινοντας μας ενα Σ/Κ με μπολικο θεαμα!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Επειδη ειναι κοντα στο χωριο μου ,αν μπορεσω να παρω 1 μερα αδεια απο την δουλεια θα παω.

----------


## Dreiko

Και εγω λογικα θα ειμαι εκει,Χρηστο.
Καλα θα ηταν να τα καταφερεις... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Έχω ενημερωθεί για δυνατές συμμετοχές στο πανελλήνιο με στόχο το Μεσογειακό! Ελπίζουμε να απολαύσουμε!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> Σε αυτο το σημειο να πουμε οτι ισχυει αυτο που λες Κωστα,και να προσθεσω οτι η συμμετοχη των αθλητων για το Μεσογειακο ειναι 150€.


 :02. Affraid:  :02. Affraid:  :02. Affraid:  :02. Affraid:  :02. Affraid:  :02. Affraid:  :02. Affraid:  :02. Affraid:  :02. Affraid: 

αθανατη ifbb....

δηλαδη ενας αθλητης που θα συμμετάσχει πρώτα στο παννελήνιο θα πρεπει να πληρωσει την συμμετοχη του για το παννεληνιο (50 ή 70 ευρω ειναι? ), μετα την κρεμα και αν προκριθει για το μεσογειακο θα πρεπει να πληρωσει αλλα 150 ευρω??

----------


## Eddie

Στυλιδα θα ειμαι εκει..  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

> Στυλιδα θα ειμαι εκει..


αντε ρε bill να τα ξαναπουμε.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> αντε ρε bill να τα ξαναπουμε....


Θα εισαι ρε φιλε?Αντε ωραια..ψηστε να ερθετε τουλαχιστον μερικα ατομα απο αθηνα να κανουμε κανενα meeting με το φορουμ  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

Η αφίσσα:

----------


## Dreiko

To *report* του αγώνα.

Το πρόγραμμα:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βαγγελη σε ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

*25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα ΕΟΣΔ
και
29ο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα IFBΒ*

*1.	ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΙΑΣ 150 ευρώ το άτομο*

-	3 διανυκτερεύσεις σε επιλεγμένα καταλύματα 
(Παρασκευή, Σάββατο, Κυριακή)
-	Παρασκευή 8 Ιουνίου, Αθλητικό Γεύμα
-	Σάββατο 9 Ιουνίου, Αθλητικό Γεύμα
-	Κυριακή 10 Ιουνίου, Αθλητικό Πρωινό
-	Δωρεάν είσοδος στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα
Έξτρα 30 ευρώ για αποχαιρετιστήρια δεξίωση


*2.	ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΙΑΣ 100 ευρώ το άτομο*

-	2 διανυκτερεύσεις σε επιλεγμένα καταλύματα
(Παρασκευή & Σάββατο)
-	Παρασκευή 8 Ιουνίου, Αθλητικό Γεύμα
-	Σάββατο 9 Ιουνίου, Αθλητικό Γεύμα
-	Δωρεάν είσοδος στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα

*ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ:* +30 210 8622706, +30 6972214425 ,+30 6977473503

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Βαγγελη.
Θεωρώ ότι αθλητες και θεατές θα πρέπει εγκαιρα να τακτοποιησουν την διαμονή τους καθως στην Στυλίδα δεν είναι άπειρα τα καταλύματα.

----------


## Eddie

Παιδες,ποιοι θα ειστε εδω απ το φορουμ??Να ξερω,αν μαζευτουμε μερικα ατομα να ερθω κι εγω..αλλιως μονο για τον αγωνα δε κατεβαινω.

----------


## Dreiko

σιγουρα εγω bill... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> σιγουρα εγω bill...


Αχ..πως θα αντεξω να σε ξαναδω?Θα ξυπνησουν αναμνησεις..  :01. Razz: 


Νταξει..κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα ερθω,απλα ενημερωτικα να μαθουμε αν ερθει και κανενας αλλος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Αχ..πως θα αντεξω να σε ξαναδω?Θα ξυπνησουν αναμνησεις.. 
> 
> 
> Νταξει..κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα ερθω,απλα ενημερωτικα να μαθουμε αν ερθει και κανενας αλλος


Η ομάδα του bodybuilding.gr θα δώσει βροντερό παρόν και θα καλύψει τον αγώνα όπως αυτή ξέρει καλύτερα .
Θα απολαύσουμε τον αγώνα και θα περάσουμε καλά!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Μαρία

Θα ερθω και εγω........δεν γινεται να χασω αγωνα που θα παιζει η φιλη μου!!!!!!! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

> Θα ερθω και εγω........δεν γινεται να χασω αγωνα που θα παιζει η φιλη μου!!!!!!!


Μαζευόμαστε πολλοί τελικά  :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παιδες,ποιοι θα ειστε εδω απ το φορουμ??Να ξερω,αν μαζευτουμε μερικα ατομα να ερθω κι εγω..αλλιως μονο για τον αγωνα δε κατεβαινω.


Και εγω μαζί με τον Ραμπο & τον Ναασερ,παρόντες!! :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Θα ερθω και εγω........δεν γινεται να χασω αγωνα που θα παιζει η φιλη μου!!!!!!!


Για πες, για πες...  :01. Smile: 


Ωραία θα περάσετε παιδιά, ζηλεύω!

----------


## RAMBO

> Και εγω μαζί με τον Ραμπο & τον Ναασερ,παρόντες!!


Το team ειναι πανταχου παρων και θα εχουμε ενα 2ημερο hangover εκτος οριων :01. Razz:

----------


## Μαρία

> Για πες, για πες... 
> 
> 
> Ωραία θα περάσετε παιδιά, ζηλεύω!



Δεν λεω αλλα.........ξανθια ειναι παντως!!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> Η ομάδα του bodybuilding.gr θα δώσει βροντερό παρόν και θα καλύψει τον αγώνα όπως αυτή ξέρει καλύτερα .
> Θα απολαύσουμε τον αγώνα και θα περάσουμε καλά!!






> Θα ερθω και εγω........δεν γινεται να χασω αγωνα που θα παιζει η φιλη μου!!!!!!!






> Και εγω μαζί με τον Ραμπο & τον Ναασερ,παρόντες!!


Αυτα ειναι...ωραια,θα τα πουμε εκει τοτε  :03. Clap: 




> Ωραία θα περάσετε παιδιά, ζηλεύω!


Μη ζηλευεις εσυ ρε φιλε!Παρε το μηχανακι και ελα..μιση ωριτσα απο βολο ειναι,μη μασας  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

*Σάββατο 9 Ιουνίου 2012*

*-  10.00πμ - 1.00 μ.μ.:* 
Ζύγιση και μέτρηση Ελλήνων αθλητών και αθλητριών (μέλη σωματείων της ΕΟΣΔ) για το 25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και για το 29ο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα IFBB. 

Οι αθλητές θα προσκομίζουν τα CD με τη μουσική για το ποζάρισμα (Σε άγραφο  CD το πρώτο μουσικό κομμάτι).
Κατά τη ζύγιση θα ενημερώνουν την Γραμματεία της ΕΟΣΔ-ΙFBB αν θα λάβουν μέρος και στους δύο αγώνες (συμμετοχή στο πανελλήνιο *30€* και συμμετοχή στους μεσογειακούς *100€*) και αν θα συμμετάσχουν στην αποχαιρετιστήρια δεξίωση (30.00€ η είσοδος για τη δεξίωση). Η εξόφληση των συμμετοχών θα γίνεται επι τόπου.

*-  6.00 μμ.* Έναρξη 25ου Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλήματος ΕΟΣΔ. Οι αθλητές και οι αθλήτριες προσέρχονται για την προετοιμασία τους στα αποδυτήρια.

*-  6.15μμ * Πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις του Δήμου Στυλίδας

*-  7.00 μμ* Αγωνιστικό Πρόγραμμα, Εμφάνιση κατηγοριών


*ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 10 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ*

*-  5.00μμ* Έναρξη 29ου Μεσογειακού Πρωταθλήματος IFBB-Πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις του Δήμου Στυλίδας

*-  7.00 μμ* Αγωνιστικό Πρόγραμμα, Εμφάνιση Κατηγοριών

*- 10.00μμ* Αποχαιρετιστήρια δεξίωση

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ραντεβου στη Στυλιδα το Σαβατοκυριακο. :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

Dreiko και λοιποι..τι ωρα λετε να μαζευτειτε στον αγωνα (η πριν)?

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασίλη στο σημείο του αγώνα καμια ωρα νωρίτερα υπολογίζω να βρεθουμε,αλλά γενικά γύρω γύρω θα ειμαστε,οπότε καλο είναι να είμαστε σε μια επαφη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

> Dreiko και λοιποι..τι ωρα λετε να μαζευτειτε στον αγωνα (η πριν)?





> οπότε καλο είναι να είμαστε σε μια επαφη.


τα ειπε ολα νομιζω... :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green: 

βασιλη μαλλον θα βαλω καρτα και θα σε παρω τηλ... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Όλοι εκεί! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Yiannis 1989

κρίμα γαμώτο δουλεύω... :01. Sad:

----------


## RAMBO

Το ραντεβου μας κοντευει και αναμενονται πολυ καλες συμμετοχες :03. Clap:

----------


## tollaros

παιδια καλησπερα μολις τελειωσαν τρεις αιγυπτιοι την προπονηση στο gym μου και τους πηγα στο ξενοδοχειο ,οενας taric φοβερος 120kgr o αλλος στα 90 κομμενος απιστευτα

----------


## barbell

Ελα ντε αυτοι οι Αιγυπτιοι εχουν ξεφυγει,ημουν τοσο περιεργος να δω τι κανουν και βγαινουν τοσο πετρινοι και κομμενοι που ταξιδεψα παρυσι μονο και μονο για να γνωρισω καποιους απο κοντα και να μαθω τα ''μυστικα'' τους

----------


## NASSER

Με μεγάλες επιτυχία τελείωσε το 29ο Μεσογειακό πρωτάθλημα με νίκες στις γυναικείες κατηγορίες και classic bodybuilding και διακρίσεις στις τριάδα στις κατηγορίες bodybuilding !!
 Πολύ φωτογραφικό υλικό θα παρουσιάσει το φορουμ μας καθώς κάλυψε τον αγώνα με φωτογραφικές λήψεις και video. Υπομονή για την σωστή προβολή του αγώνα από το φόρουμ και συγκεκριμένα απο τον Αdministrator Polyneiko. 

 Πρώτη νίκη ήρθε με την *Ιορδανοπούλου Μαρία* που πραγματικά ήταν απίστευτη. Δεν πιστεύω πως θα πρέπει να μας δείξει τιποτα περισσότερο εντός Ελλάδας. Έχει πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο και αν συνεχίσει το όνομα της θα γραφτεί στην ιστορία!

Έπειτα είχαμε τις νίκες του *Παληκαρά Σπύρου* στην κατηγορία classic bodybuilding εως 1,75 και του *Τριουλίδη Σταύρου* εως 1,80. Καθαρά νικητές και δύο με τον Σταύρο να κερδίζει τις εντυπώσεις θεατών και κριτών με την τέλεια αγωνιστική του φόρμα καθώς στο πανελλήνιο ήταν γενικός νικητής της classic bodybuilding κατηγορίας.  Ο Σταύρος πιστεύω πως είναι αχτύπητος στη κατηγορία του και περιμένουμε πολλά από αυτόν!!   

Μεγάλη συγκίνηση προκάλεσε η νίκη της *Νόρα Κόλια* στη κατηγορία body fitness καθώς ο ανταγωνισμός ήταν πολύ μεγάλος και οι αθλήτριες πολύ κοντά μεταξύ τους.  Η Νόρα με τέλεια συμμετρία, μυικότητα σε μάζα και ποιότητα που απαιτεί η κατηγορία αλλά και πολύ καλό στήσιμο ποζαρίσματος, ήταν καθαρά νικήτρια της κατηγορίας.  Συγχαρητήρια αξίζουν τόσο σαυτην σαν αθλήτρια αλλά και στον προπονητή της Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη που όπως δείχνει η ιστορία είναι πετυχημένος!

 Η *Νάντια Κεραμιδάκη* εύκολα κέρδισε την κατηγορία fitness και όπως πάντα κλέβει την παράσταση με την χορογραφία της. Έχει πολλές διεθνή συμμετοχές και πιστεύω πως χθες με την εμπειρία της πέτυχε το καλύτερη παρουσία της που θα της εξασφάλιζε τη νίκη όποιος και αν ήταν ο ανταγωνισμός της.   

O *Γιάννης Μάγκος* κατάφερε μετά το γενικό στο πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα να πάρει την δεύτερη θέση στην κατηγορία του που ήταν και η καλύτερη για τα ελληνικά χρώματα στις bodybuilding κατηγορίες.  Πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσε να είχε την πρώτη θέση αν δεν ήταν ήδη ταλαιπωρημένος από την προηγούμενη μέρα και την πολύωρη αναμονή που ήταν αναγκαστικά επόμενο στον τρόπο διεξαγωγής του αγώνα.    

Περισσότερα σχόλια και ανάλυση στη συνέχεια!!

----------


## Μαρία

Να πω και εγω με την σειρα μου οτι ηταν μια πολυ καλη οργανωση με υψηλο επιπεδο αθλητων και επιτυχιες ελληνων αθλητων.
Το φορουμ του bb.gr ηταν εκει για μια ακομα φορα να καλυψει την οργανωση.Πρωταγωνιστες σε αυτο ο Κωστας (Polyneikos) που δεν πηρε ανασα στην κυριολεξια τραβωντας φωτογραφιες καλυπτοντας την διοργανωση,ο Ραμπο στο ρολο της βιντεοσκοπησης , ο Νασερ ειδικος πλεον στον τομεα των δημοσιων σχεσεων και βαψιμο αθλητων (ε ναι δεν το γλιτωνεις και να θες )και ο Dreiko με την στηριξη του προσφεραν στην καλυψη του αγωνα!
Το επιπεδο των αθλητων υψηλο με συμμετοχη χωρων οπως η Ισπανια,η Γαλλια,η Αιγυπτος με το φοβερο επιπεδο αθλητων δυσκολευαν τους κριτες για την διεξαγωγη του αποτελεσματος μιας και οι διαφορες μεταξυ των αθλητων ηταν ελαχιστες.

Να αναφερω οτι χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα για την κατηγορια γυναικων  body fitness οπου την κερδισε η Νορα Κολλια μιας και ειναι πολυ καλη μου φιλη και τυγχανει να ξερω απο την αρχη ολη της την προετοιμασια και με ποσο κοπο απεδωσε στο χθεσινο της αποτελεσμα.Μια νικη που την χρωσταει στον προπονητη της Ιορδανη Λεβεντελη και τον οποιο ολη την περιοδο προετοιμασιας ακουγε πιστα και με σεβασμο και  χωρις καμια αποκληση.Το αποτελεσμα δικαιωσε και τους δυο μιας και ο ιδιος ειναι ενας απο τους καλυτερους και με εμπειρια προπονητες στον χωρο ο οποιος πιστευει στην Νορα και την καθοδηγει για το καλυτερο αποτελσμα και για το μελλον.
Η ιδια ειναι μια αθλητρια ευνοημενη σωματικα μιας και η συμμετρια που εχει το καλουπι του σωματος σε συνδιασμο με την μυικοτητα και την γραμμωση την κανουν να ειναι αξια αντιπαλος και για ενα μελλον με ακομα μεγαλυτερες επιτυχιες.
Η αλλαγη της κατηγοριας απο fitness σε body fitness τελικα ηταν η καλυτερη επιλογη μετα απο καθοδηγηση του προπονητη της.Ουτως η αλλως και στην fitness ηταν  ανταγωνιστικη κανοντας την την καλυτερη ελληνιδα αθλητρια και με χορογραφιες που ακομα και σημερα εμπνεουν αθλητριες να ακολουθησουν.Ευχομαι μελλοντικα να μας χαρησει ακομα μεγαλυτερες επιτυχιες κανοντας μας υπερηφανους με το ακουσμα του εθνικου μας υμνου σε αλλες διοργανωσεις.

Υ.Σ Η επιβλητικη παρουσια του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου παντα δινει κυρος στην διοργανωση και τραβαει ολα τα βλεματα!
Υ.Σ Το μονο που ταλαιπωρησε καπως τον κοσμο ηταν τα τσιμπηματα απο τα κουνουπια......οι προνοητικοι ειχαν κρεμες απωθητικες!!!! :01. Mr. Green: 
Υ.Σ Ο Νασερ να σταματησει να κανει τσιτ μιλ ( μια πιτσα μονος του εγω ενα κομματακι προλαβα) :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το διήμερο αγώνων στην Στυλίδα εχει ολοκληρωθεί και το  :bodybuilding.gr:  Team για άλλη μια φορά, καλυψε πλήρως τόσο το *25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα* όσο και το *29ο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα.
*
Συγχαρητηρια στους  αθλητές που συμμετείχαν,Ελληνες και ξενους. Υψηλού Επιπέδου,Παγκοσμίου θα έλεγα.

Πολλά μπράβο στους Ελληνες πρωταθλητές μας για τις νικες τους και τις υψηλές θέσεις που κατέλαβαν.Μας έκαναν υπερήφανους,τις τόσες φορές που σηκωθήκαμε όρθιοι να ακούσουμε τον εθνικό μας ύμνο.

Ευχαριστουμε την *Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ* και τον *κ. Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη*,που μας παραχώρησε το δικαιωμα κάλυψης του αγώνα,διευκολύνωντάς το έργο μας.

Θα ήθελα να κανω μια ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στον κολοσσό του Ελληνικου Βodybuilding *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο*,ο οποίος όσο περήφανους μας έχει κάνει στο παρελθον με τις αθλητικές του επιτυχίες ,άλλο τόσο ήταν συγκινητικός αλλά και επιβλητικός  με την παρουσία του 
Συμπαραστεκόταν διαρκώς και εμψύχωνε όλη την  Ελληνικής αποστολή.Ζούσε τόσο εντονα την προσπάθεια των αθλητών,σαν να αγωνιζόταν ο ίδιος!!

Δεν θα κανω προς το παρόν εκτενέστερη αναφορά,καθότι θέλω να τρέξω το φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ του αγώνα.
Οι φωτογραφίες θα μπουν σύμφωνα με την ροή του αγώνα. Λιγη υπομονή θα ζητήσω,το ρεπορταζ θα γίνει αναλυτικό.

Τελος ως Διαχειριστής του *Bodybuilding.gr* να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα παιδιά της ομάδας που βοήθησαν για το υλικό που θα δείτε στην συνεχεια.
Κωστας-Rambo (Ο cameraman των αγώνων για τα επόμενα 40 χρόνια! ), Νασσερ,Μαίρη,Βαγγέλης-Dreiko,Ελενα,Στράτο Αργυράκη,Xρηστο (1961) με τον γιό του Τόλη (Τολις1989),o Eddie-Βασίλης, ο Χρήστος Γκολιάς (LION) και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που ενσωματώθηκαν στην παρέα και καναν ευχαριστη αλλά και δυναμική την παρουσία μας στους αγωνες.

----------


## Dreiko

Eγω θα κανω τη διαφορα με τους απο πανω μου και δε θα γραψω παραγραφους... :01. Razz: 
Απλα να πω οτι το Μεσογειακο,φετος,ειχε πολυ υψηλο επιπεδο,ισως ενα απο τα υψηλοτερα των τελευταιων ετων!!! :03. Clap: 
Οι φωτογραφιες που θα ακολουθησουν μπορουν να το επιβεβαιωσουν...
Οσο αφορα το team του  :bodybuilding.gr:  ,το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι ηταν ενα τρομερο Σ/Κ εξωαγωνιστικα,αλλα και στη συνεργασια ολων για τη καλυψη των αγωνων... :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*
OVERALL BODYBUILDING CATEGORY 29TH MEDITERRANEAN CHAMPIONSHIP








Απονομή από τον Πρόεδρο της Παγκόσμιας IFBB,RAFAEL SANTOJA & τον πρόεδρο της ΕΟΣΔ,ΙΟΡΔΑΝΗ ΛΕΒΕΝΤΕΛΗ





Ο Ιταλος Μεσογειονίκης των 119 κιλων, Alessandro DeFilippi !!





 














*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο αγωνας θα παρουσιαστεί όπως πάντα,σύμφωνα με την ροή του αγώνα,τις  κατηγορίες όπως εμφανίστηκαν χρονικά,για την ορθή παρουσίαση του αγώνα .

Θα παρακαλέσουμε τους αναγνωστες να εχουν την υπομονή να διαχειριστουμε το υλικο για να γίνει μια σωστή παρουσίαση του αγώνα.

Ευχαριστουμε εκ των προτερων για την κατανόηση.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Έναρξη των κατηγοριών του αγώνα με την κατηγορία Bodybuilding Γυναικών

Υπήρξαν 2 συμμετοχές,με διαγωνιζόμενη την Ιορδανοπούλου Μαρία











*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1η η Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου !



Απονομή από τον δήμαρχο Στυλίδας,κο Απόστολο Γλέντζο,τον πρόεδρο της ΕΟΣΔ,κο Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη και γραμματέα της ΕΟΣΔ κα Πενυ Λεβεντέλη



*

----------


## NASSER

Καλό είναι να υπάρξει σχολιασμός σε κάθε κατηγορίας και με μεγάλη χαρά να δούμε πως η Μαρία ήταν καθαρά νικήτρια και εντυπωσιακή!
Σωστό ποζάρισμα, άνεση και ευχάριστη αύρα την χαρακτήριζαν για όσουν την είδαν από κοντά. Ο ίδιος ο πρόεδρος για το αθλητικό της ήθος ανέφερε πως της αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μετάλλιο και συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω σαυτό  :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Καλό είναι να υπάρξει σχολιασμός σε κάθε κατηγορίας και με μεγάλη χαρά να δούμε πως η Μαρία ήταν καθαρά νικήτρια και εντυπωσιακή!
> Σωστό ποζάρισμα, άνεση και ευχάριστη αύρα την χαρακτήριζαν για όσουν την είδαν από κοντά. Ο ίδιος ο πρόεδρος για το αθλητικό της ήθος ανέφερε πως της αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μετάλλιο και συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω σαυτό


Με λιγοτερα κιλα ,και πιο ''εκλεπτυσμενη'' απο τον προηγουμενο αγωνα της ,σιγουρα φαινοτανε πολυ καλυτερη.
Επιασε πολυ καλη φορμα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Aξίζει επίσης να αναφέρουμε ότι η Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου έχει δελτιο στον σύλλογο Διάπλαση Κυψέλης,του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*
Εδω είχαμε την συμμετοχή 5 πολύ καλων αθλητριών,εκ των οποίων οι 3 ήταν Ελληνίδες.
H Νόρα Κόλλια, η Κατερίνα Βαγγερ και η Τερέζα Παντέλα.






























Οι Ελληνίδες αθλητριες :
Κατερίνα Βαγγερ- Τερέζα Παντέλα- Νόρα Κόλλια

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*




Νικήτρια και Μεσογειονίκης στην κατηγορία Βody Fitness η Νόρα Κόλλια !!
*















*Η ώρα του εθνικού ύμνου !*

----------


## NASSER

Κατηγορία body fitness. Ίσως από τις δυσκολότερες κατηγορίες της βραδιάς στα μάτια των θεατών. Η Νόρα φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα να έχει το προβάδισμα σε όλους του γύρους και επόμενο ήταν να είναι η νικήτρια της κατηγορίας αφήνοντας πίσω της πολύ καλές αθλήτριες.
κάποια στιγμή βάση αυτών των φωτογραφιών μπορούμε να πούμε τα κριτήρια αυτής της κατηγόριας που δεν είναι γνωστοποιημένα τόσο στις αθλήτριες και τους προπονητές τους όσο επίσης και στο ευρύ κοινό που παρακολουθεί. Πολλές λεπτομέρειες συνθέτουν το τελικό αποτέλεσμα και κάθε γύρος είναι σημαντικός.

----------


## RAMBO

> Καλό είναι να υπάρξει σχολιασμός σε κάθε κατηγορίας και με μεγάλη χαρά να δούμε πως η Μαρία ήταν καθαρά νικήτρια και εντυπωσιακή!
> Σωστό ποζάρισμα, άνεση και ευχάριστη αύρα την χαρακτήριζαν για όσουν την είδαν από κοντά. Ο ίδιος ο πρόεδρος για το αθλητικό της ήθος ανέφερε πως της αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μετάλλιο και συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω σαυτό





> Με λιγοτερα κιλα ,και πιο ''εκλεπτυσμενη'' απο τον προηγουμενο αγωνα της ,σιγουρα φαινοτανε πολυ καλυτερη.
> Επιασε πολυ καλη φορμα.


Την παρακολουθησα στο Πανελληνιο στο Μεσογειακο αλλα και σε μια φωτογραφιση που καναμε στην παραλια
εχει πολυ καλες αναλογιες για bbing και ειναι καλα προπονημενη
Συνχαρητηρια για την επιτυχια της και περιμενουμε να την ξαναδουμε..!!!

----------


## RAMBO

> Κατηγορία body fitness. Ίσως από τις δυσκολότερες κατηγορίες της βραδιάς στα μάτια των θεατών. Η Νόρα φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα να έχει το προβάδισμα σε όλους του γύρους και επόμενο ήταν να είναι η νικήτρια της κατηγορίας αφήνοντας πίσω της πολύ καλές αθλήτριες.
> κάποια στιγμή βάση αυτών των φωτογραφιών μπορούμε να πούμε τα κριτήρια αυτής της κατηγόριας που δεν είναι γνωστοποιημένα τόσο στις αθλήτριες και τους προπονητές τους όσο επίσης και στο ευρύ κοινό που παρακολουθεί. Πολλές λεπτομέρειες συνθέτουν το τελικό αποτέλεσμα και κάθε γύρος είναι σημαντικός.


Η παρουσια και το στησιμο της πανω στην σκηνη τραβηξε τα βλεμματα σε μια πολυ καλη κατηγορια με εξισου καλα προετημασμενες αθλητριες,το αποτελεσμα την δικαιωσε..

----------


## Polyneikos

H πιο δροσερή κατηγορία του αγώνα,που γρήγορα όμως ανέβασε την θερμοκρασία στα ύψη ! :01. Mr. Green: 

*
ΒΙΚΙΝΙ

*Εδω είχαμε την συμμετοχή 3 Ελληνίδων αθλητριών.*
Άντρεα Κατσέλου*, η *Γεωργία Τσάμη* καθώς και η *Άννυ Γιόκαλα* που δείχνει να κανει "στροφή" στις αγωνιστικές κατηγορίες,καθως την είχαμε συνηθίσει σε Fitness κατηγορίες

----------


## NASSER

Η κατηγορία bikini έχει κάνει πολλούς να αναιρέσουν πως το γυναικείο κομμάτι του αθλήματος είναι σκληροπυρηνικό και πως δεν προβάλλεται η θηλυκότητα της γυναίκας. Μια κατηγορία που θέλει τη γυναίκα να είναι περισσότερο μοντέλο και κερδίζει τα βλέμματα όλων των θεατών. 
Η Άντρια Κατσέλου που κατέβαλε την τρίτη θέση, είναι η πιο ελπιδοφώρα Ελληνίδα αθλήτρια αυτης της κατηγορίας, αλλά δεν πρέπει να περάσει απαρατήρητη και η Κυπριακή συμμετοχή που φέρει ελληνικά χρώματα και προσωπικά μου άρεσε η παρουσία της. 
Ίσως αν ήταν πιο flat, που σημαίνει να είχε δουλέψει λιγότερο απο όσο μας παρουσίασε, να ήταν σίγουρα στη τριάδα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι γυναικείες Ελληνικές συμμετοχές όλες αξιοπρεπέστατες , αθλήτριες υψηλού επιπέδου που δείχνουν τώρα όπως και παλιότερα ότι το Ελληνικό γυναικείο ββ και φίτνες είναι απο τα πιο ανταγωνιστικά

θα ξεκινήσω απο την Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου που πρώτη φορά την είχα δεί σε αγώνες της WFF στην χρυσούπολη το 2006 που δεν είχε την φόρμα που κατέβηκε τωρα αλλα εκείνο που φαινόταν ήταν το καλούπι και οι αναλογίες της που ήταν ιδανικές , απλα δεν είχε την ποιότητα που κατέβηκε τωρα , έκανε την διαφορά που λέμε

στην επόμενη κατηγορία η Νόρα εμφανώς πιο έτοιμη και σωστα προετοιμασμένη με άξιες αντιπάλους πήρε την πρώτη θέση, σε μια δύσκολη κατηγορία που μπορούσαν άνετα να αλλάξουν τα δεδομένα , η Κατερίνα Βάγγερ που την έχω ξαναδεί σε πολυ καλή φόρμα , όπως και η Τερέζα Παντέλα , δεν ξέρουμε βέβαια την κατάταξη αλλα απο φωτο που βλέπω όσο μπορώ να κρίνω ήταν πολύ καλές και άξιες 

το μπικίνι έκπληξη η επανεμφάνηση της Άννυς σε μια κατηγορία που της ταιριάζει , πολύ καλή και η Γεωργία Τσιάμη , αλλα και το ανερχόμενο αστέρι η Αντρια Κατσέλου 

και έχω να τονίσω πώς στις γυναικείες συμμετοχές άσχετα με την κατάταξη των κριτών όλες είναι κούκλες και πρότυπα και μπορεί η δεύτερη η η τρίτη για τους θεατές να είναι εξίσου  εντυπωσιακές και αποδεκτές και αυτή είναι η ομορφιά του αθλήματος και γι αυτό λέμε όλες είναι νικήτριες απο την στιγμή που ανεβαίνουν στην σκηνή .
μπορεί πχ η 3η θέση που όπως αναφέρθηκε που πήρε η Αντρια να άρεσε εξίσου η και περισσότερο σε πολλούς θεατές , γιατι άλλο τα κρητήρια αξιολόγησης σε ενα αγώνα για τούς κριτές και άλλο πως βλέπει ο κόσμος και οι υποστηρικτές του γυναικείου ββ , η οι γυναίκες που τις έχουν σαν πρότυπο , απλα ακόμα και σε υψηλό επίπεδο με τέλειες αθλήτριες , είναι το δύσκολο έργο των κριτών που πρέπει να βγάλουν κατάταξη .

έτσι είναι το ββ αντρικό η γυναικείο κρίνετε με το μάτι και πολλες φορές η κρίση είναι υποκειμενική και το λέω για να το χαίρονται όλες οι κοπέλες και να μην νιώθουν ότι δεν πήγαν καλα ,όταν κάποιες δεν βγούν στις πρώτες θέσεις , απλα μέσα απο τις συμμετοχές αποκτάν εμπειρία και τείνουν να έρθουν στα πρότυπα που ζητάν οι κριτές για τις συγκεκρημένες κατηγορίες , γιατι για μας τούς θεατές όλες είναι κούκλες  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Μαρία

> Η κατηγορία bikini έχει κάνει πολλούς να αναιρέσουν πως το γυναικείο κομμάτι του αθλήματος είναι σκληροπυρηνικό και πως δεν προβάλλεται η θηλυκότητα της γυναίκας. Μια κατηγορία που θέλει τη γυναίκα να είναι περισσότερο μοντέλο και κερδίζει τα βλέμματα όλων των θεατών. 
> Η Άντρια Κατσέλου που κατέβαλε την τρίτη θέση, είναι η πιο ελπιδοφώρα Ελληνίδα αθλήτρια αυτης της κατηγορίας, αλλά δεν πρέπει να περάσει απαρατήρητη και η Κυπριακή συμμετοχή που φέρει ελληνικά χρώματα και προσωπικά μου άρεσε η παρουσία της. 
> Ίσως αν ήταν πιο flat, που σημαίνει να είχε δουλέψει λιγότερο απο όσο μας παρουσίασε, να ήταν σίγουρα στη τριάδα.


Η αθλητρια απο την Κυπρο ειναι και μαμα διδυμων παρακαλω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Aννυ κορμαρα :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap: 

1η βγηκε?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Aννυ κορμαρα
> 
> 1η βγηκε?


Αννυ κορμαρα,αλλα βγήκε 5η ..... :01. Sad:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Tραγικο :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Δεν παμε καλα μου φαινεται...ο,τι να ναι :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Annie

> Αννυ κορμαρα,αλλα βγήκε 5η .....





> Tραγικο
> 
> Δεν παμε καλα μου φαινεται...ο,τι να ναι


 :02. Love:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Aννυ κορμαρα
> 
> 1η βγηκε?





> Αννυ κορμαρα,αλλα βγήκε 5η .....





> Tραγικο
> 
> Δεν παμε καλα μου φαινεται...ο,τι να ναι


Αν ήμασταν εμεις οι 2 κριτές της κατηγορίας,θα αλλάζαμε σίγουρα τις ισορροπίες στην κατάταξη  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Annie

> Αν ήμασταν εμεις οι 2 κριτές της κατηγορίας,θα αλλάζαμε σίγουρα τις ισορροπίες στην κατάταξη


στη ζωή μου από κάθε τι αρνητικό έχω μάθει να κρατάω έστω κάτι που μπορώ να πάρω ή να μάθω...δεν μ'αρέσει να επαναπαύομαι στις δάφνες μου ούτε να παραπονιέμαι για κάτι που "άξιζα" αλλά δεν "πήρα"......ΟΧΙ.....είμαι αγωνίστρια και ανήσυχο πνεύμα σε όλα, μ'αρέσει να βλέπω τι μπορώ να αλλάξω και σε ποια κατεύθυνση πρέπει να κινήθω για να πετύχω το στόχο μου...κώστα πάμε για άλλα, πιο ΜΕΓΑΛΑ :01. Wink: .........BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ομορφες ολες οι κοπελες!   Η μαλλον κουκλες!

----------


## NASSER

> Ομορφες ολες οι κοπελες!   Η μαλλον κουκλες!


   Παίρνω πάσα απο το ποστ του Χρήστου και θα σταθώ στον χαρακτηρισμό ''κούκλες''. Η κατηγορία bikini αξιολογεί τις διαγωνιζόμενες σαν να είναι μοντέλα. Δίνεται έμφαση στις καμπύλες και όχι στη γράμμωση, ενώ η σκληράδα είτε στο σώμα είτε στο πρόσωπο είναι μείον για τις διαγωνιζόμενες.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Παίρνω πάσα απο το ποστ του Χρήστου και θα σταθώ στον χαρακτηρισμό ''κούκλες''. Η κατηγορία bikini αξιολογεί τις διαγωνιζόμενες σαν να είναι μοντέλα. Δίνεται έμφαση στις καμπύλες και όχι στη γράμμωση, ενώ η σκληράδα είτε στο σώμα είτε στο πρόσωπο είναι μείον για τις διαγωνιζόμενες.


Εχεις δικιο Νασσερ ,στις τοσες κατηγοριες γυναικειου ΒΒ αρα ειναι απαραιτητη και η  κατηγορια μπικινι . Και να κρινονται με τα κριτηρια που λες.

----------


## Ariel

κατηγορια μπικινι νομιζω αξιζε η ΑΝΝΥ ΓΙΟΚΑΛΑ για πρωτια!....μακραν...

----------


## Dreiko

> κατηγορια μπικινι νομιζω αξιζε η ΑΝΝΥ ΓΙΟΚΑΛΑ για πρωτια!....μακραν...


νομιζω πως το παρακατω ποστ απανταει σε αυτο.... :03. Thumb up: 




> Παίρνω πάσα απο το ποστ του Χρήστου και θα σταθώ στον χαρακτηρισμό ''κούκλες''.* Η κατηγορία bikini αξιολογεί τις διαγωνιζόμενες σαν να είναι μοντέλα. Δίνεται έμφαση στις καμπύλες και όχι στη γράμμωση, ενώ η σκληράδα είτε στο σώμα είτε στο πρόσωπο είναι μείον για τις διαγωνιζόμενες.*

----------


## Polyneikos

Είναι μια κατηγορία φρέσκια,για τα δεδομενα του αγωνιστικού χώρου...Ομολογώ ότι τα απόλυτα κριτήρια,δεν τα γνωριζω.
Αρκούμαι στην θέα των διαγωνιζομένων κοριτσιών που μας ανταμοίβουν  :01. Mr. Green: 
Προφανώς ο καθενας κινείται και κρίνει με τα πρότυπα του δικού του γούστου στην γυναικεία ομορφια.
*Απλα να τονίσω ότι* εδω υπάρχει η ιδιομορφία  ότι ίσως αδικούνται οι περισσότερο γυμνασμένες κοπέλες,όπως στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι η Αννυ,η οποία με την αγωνιστική της φόρμα,κάλλιστα θα μπορουσε να διαγωνιστεί και σε άλλη κατηγορία.
Εγω θα παραμείνω στο σχόλιο ότι όλες οι κοπέλες ήταν κούκλες  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Annie

παρακολουθώ πολύ καιρό μεγάλες *αθλήτριες bikini* οι οποίες είναι αρκετά γυμνασμένες σε όλο το σώμα...άλλωστε κατηγορία σε αγώνα bbing είναι και όχι καλλιστεία...ίσως εγώ να μην ήμουν σωστά ενημερωμένη για αυτούς τους αγώνες και οι αθλήτριες αυτές να είναι pro και να παίζουν μόνο σε olympia, arnold κτλ...πάντως καλά είναι να μην γινόμαστε ειδήμονες σε ένα θέμα που καλά καλά δεν γνωρίζουν οι άμεσα εμπλεκόμενοι...(λέω εγώ)...κρίμα τα παγωτά που στερήθηκα...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Annie

να προσθέσω κάτι που το είχα ξαναζήσει πριν χρόνια...οι ξένοι αθλητές και αθλήτριες έχουν μία "κουλτούρα" και νοοτροπία που με εκπλήσσει...για αυτούς ο αγώνας δεν είναι ανταγωνισμός αλλά μία γιορτή...ηταν όλοι πολύ φιλικοί και πρόσχαροι...μίλησα αρκετά με όλες τις κοπέλες της κατηγορίας μου που ετοιμαζόμασταν μαζί στα αποδυτήρια...δεν είμαι εγώ η αρμόδια να κρίνω τη θέση που έπρεπε να πάρει η καθεμιά, αλλά μπορώ να πω ότι όλες  τους ήταν άψογες σε θέμα συμπεριφοράς... :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία Fitness είχαμε την συμμετοχή 2 αθλητριών.
Της Ναντιας Κεραμιδάκη και μια Ιταλίδας Αθλητριας..

Νικήτρια η *Νάντια Κεραμιδάκη !*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Tετοια κινηση στην γυμναστικη επιδειξη της Κεραμιδακη δεν ειχα ξαναδει.   Ευλιγισια ,ταχυτητα ,δυναμη κ χαρη ,που... :02. Shock:

----------


## NASSER

Στη κατηγορία fitness στο πρώτο μέρος των συγκρίσεων φαίνεται πως οι δυο αθλήτριες είναι πολύ κοντά κάτι που κάνει τη κατάταξη δύσκολη. Στο δεύτερο μέρος που είναι η χορογραφία η Νάντια προηγήθηκε μάλλον από όλους τους κριτές και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν αυτονόητο. 
Φυσικά έπαιξε ρόλο και η εμπειρία της Νάντιας από τις διεθνής διοργανώσεις που έχει συμμετάσχει στο παρελθόν και πιστεύω πως αυτή τη φορά παρουσίασε το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η επόμενη κατηγορία που βγήκε στην σκηνή ήταν η κατηγορία *Masters Βodybuilding.
Eννέα*  πολύ καλοί αθλητές αναμετρήθηκαν ,με πολλες αγωνιστικές εμπειρίες,εκ των οποίων οι 5 ήταν Ελληνες.






























*Γιαννης Βασάλος,Νίκος Παπαγεωργίου,Κωnσταντίνος Βασιλείου,Κωστας Τσίτσικας και Γιωργος Ντερτινής* εδωσαν την δική τους μαχη.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NASSER

Μεγάλη κατηγορία η Master με δυνατές συμμετοχές ειδικά από τους αθλητές που φιλοξενήσαμε. 
Στην εξάδα προκρίθηκαν ο *Γιάννης Βασάλος*, ο *Κωνσταντίνος Βασιλείου* και απο την κυπριακη αποστολή ο *Νίκος Χριστοφής*(no.19) που θα δούμε να συμμετασχει στην -70Kg κατηγορία. 
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως ο Νίκος Χριστοφής είναι κατά επανάληψη Μεσογειονίκης νικητής στο παρελθόν και για η φετινή συμμετοχή του δεν είχε προηγηθεί προετοιμασία.

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνεχίζω με μερικα ατομικές φωτογραφίες των* Masters
































*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NASSER

Με το νουμερο 20 ο Αιγύπτιος master επίσης κατα επανάληψη μεσογειονίκης και με άλλες διεθνή επιτυχίες. Γνωστός ως καλός αθλητής, ποζέρ αλλά κυρίως ως άψογος χαρακτήρας! Αυτο μου το επιβεβαίωσε η συμπαράσταση του στους συναθλητές του, που έσπευδε να τους βοηθάει ενώ έπρεπε να φροντίζει και τον εαυτο του καθώς αγωνιζόταν μέχρι τέλος της διοργάνωσης!


Ο Νίκος Παπαγεωργίου που δεν πάω να τον κατονομάζω δάσκαλο μου, καθώς έχω μάθει πολλά από αυτόν, είχε κάνει άψογη προετοιμασία, αλλά δυστυχώς κάποιες συγκυρίες των τελευταίων δυο ημερών, δεν τον άφησαν να δείξει. Μπορώ να πω πως ήταν ο πιο στεγνός αθλητής στην κατηγορία αλλά οι μυς του ήταν άδειοι και αυτος έδειχνε κουρασμένος. Για μια αποχή 7 χρόνων, η επιστροφή του στη σκηνή αποτελεί ευχάριστο γεγονός και ελπίζω να έχει και συνέχεια.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NASSER

Με το νούμερο 22 ο *Βασιλείου Κωνσταντίνος* είναι σταθερή αξία με πολλές συμμετοχές σε διεθνή αγώνες. Κατάφερε και ήταν στην εξάδα και αν ήταν ακόμα πιο στεγνός, σίγουρα θα διεκδικούσε θέση στην τριάδα. 
Στο χώρο των αποδυτηρίων και στη παρέα των αθλητών αποτελεί πάντα ξεχωριστή φυσιογνωμία με πολύ θετική ενέργεια και χιούμορ.  :01. Smile: 
*Ο Γιάννης Βασάλος* ήταν για μένα πραγματικά η έκπληξη και η απόδειξη πως ένας έμπειρος αθλητής και προπονητής μπορεί αν έχει λίγο χρόνο να ανατρέψει την εικόνα του. 
Σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη μέρα του πανελληνίου είδαμε έναν άλλο Γιάννη και σίγουρα παρόμοιο με αυτόν που σημείωνε πάντα μεγάλες επιτυχίες.
Την  τέταρτη θέση την κέρδισε με το σπαθί του! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Θυμαμαι τον Ν Παπαγεωργιου σε φωτο απο περιοδικο απο παλιο του αγωνα σε ενα τρομακτικο μοστ μασκιουλαρ και μου εχει μηνει.
Ο Τζιτζικας εμφανως βελτιωμενος απο την προηγουμενη φορα που τον ειχα δει.
Καλα , ο Βασσαλος πολυ καλος με ωραιο στησιμο κ ποζα ,παραδειγμα... τιποτε αλλο!

Αυτος ο Αιγυπτιος που βγηκε πρωτος ,δεν φερνει σε Μοχαμεντ Μακαουι;   :01. Smile:  Kαι σε σωμα κ σε προσωπο;  Mπορει να ειναι κανενας μακρινος του ξαδελφος :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και μενα μου έκανε ευχάριστη έκπληξη η συμμετοχή του νίκου παπαγεωργίου , πραγματικα χάρηκα που τον είδα μετα απο χρόνια στην σκηνή και όντως ήταν γραμμωμένος , αν ήταν πιο γεμάτοι οι μύς του σίγουρα θα ήταν μπροστα , αλλα και πάλι καλός ήταν , έχει σχήμα ωραίο και αυτο τον ανεβάζει .

ο κώστας βασιλείου αν ήταν πιο στεγνός θα πήγαινε καλύτερα , τουλάχιστον έτσι δείχνει γιατι οι φωτο δεν είναι τόσο καθαρές να βγάλουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα , λόγω φωτισμού , ο τζίτζικας ένα κλίκ καλύτερος απο προηγούμενο αγώνα και ο βασάλος όπως πάντα σε καλή φόρμα , σαν να μην πέρασε ο χρόνος :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NASSER

ο Σπύρος Παλικαράς ήταν πιο έτοιμος απο όλους και σχετικά εύκολα κέρδισε την κατηγορία. Αξιόλογοι ήταν όλοι οι αθλητές!
Σαυτη την κατηγορία είχαμε και την κυπριακή συμμετοχή του Χήστου Παπέτα που είναι μεσογειονίκης σε κατηγορία bodybuilding στο παρελθόν, όταν έγινε το μεσογειακό στην Κύπρο. Πλέον προτειμάει να είναι σε φόρμα σε πιο λίγα κιλά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Nικητής ο Σπύρος Παληκαράς !!*

----------


## Nora Kollia

Θα ηθελα μεσα απο το φορουμ να ευχαριστησω θερμα τον δασκαλο μου (ειναι κατι παραπανω απο απλος προπονητης) κ.Ιορδανη Λεβεντελη,ο οποιος πιστεψε σε μενα και με οδηγησε ηδη μεσα σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα σε 2 Μεσογειακα μεταλια.
Επισης,τους φιλους μου για την κατανοηση και την συμπαρασταση τους(Μαιρη χαλαλι η ταλαιπωρια στον στιβο,με αποζημιωσες με παγωτα!)
Πολλα συγχαρητηρια στην ΕΟΣΔ και τον κ.Αποστολο Γκλετσο που σε τοσο δυσκολες εποχες καταφεραν να φερουν εις περας με επιτυχια μια τετοια διοργανωση,καθως και τους αθλητες μας για τις διακρισεις τους.
Τελος,μπραβο στο φορουμ για την αψογη καλυψη του αγωνα

Καλες προπονησεις και καλο καλοκαιρι! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νόρα νομίζω ότι η προσπάθεια σου ανταμοίφθηκε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο σε αυτο το Μεσογειακο.Καλή συνέχεια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Θα ηθελα μεσα απο το φορουμ να ευχαριστησω θερμα τον δασκαλο μου (ειναι κατι παραπανω απο απλος προπονητης) κ.Ιορδανη Λεβεντελη,ο οποιος πιστεψε σε μενα και με οδηγησε ηδη μεσα σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα σε 2 Μεσογειακα μεταλια.
> Επισης,τους φιλους μου για την κατανοηση και την συμπαρασταση τους(Μαιρη χαλαλι η ταλαιπωρια στον στιβο,με αποζημιωσες με παγωτα!)
> Πολλα συγχαρητηρια στην ΕΟΣΔ και τον κ.Αποστολο Γκλετσο που σε τοσο δυσκολες εποχες καταφεραν να φερουν εις περας με επιτυχια μια τετοια διοργανωση,καθως και τους αθλητες μας για τις διακρισεις τους.
> Τελος,μπραβο στο φορουμ για την αψογη καλυψη του αγωνα
> 
> Καλες προπονησεις και καλο καλοκαιρι!


Νόρα συγχαρητήρια για άλλη μια φορά. Χαρήκαμε με την επιτυχία σου!!!  :03. Thumb up: 

Υ.Σ. Η Μαίρη να σε αποζημιώσει με δική της μαγειρική και ζαχαροπλαστική, κάτι ξέρω που σου λέω....  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NASSER

classic bodybuilding -1,80 και μεσογειακό, θα είναι κατοχυρωμένα με το όνομα Σταύρος Τριουλίδης! 
Φυσικά ο Σταύρος έχει να δώσει πολλά ακόμα και τα βήματα του είναι σταθερά ανοδικά!!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Γνωριζουμε την ηλικια του Σταυρου?

----------


## Polyneikos

37-38 χρονων ειναι ο Σταυρος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Nικητή ο Σταυρος Τριουλίδης !!

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην Classic BodyBuilding +1.80, ειχαμε την συμμετοχή των *Κωστα Σταμάτη* & *Ταμπακίδη*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο νικητής της Classic BodyBuilding +1.80*

----------


## Polyneikos

*O Οverall Nικητής των Classic BodyBuilding κατηγοριών !
*

----------


## NASSER

To overall στη classic bodybuilding συζητήθηκε πολύ από τους θεατές της διοργάνωσης καθώς πολλοί πόνταραν στο Σταύρο Τριουλίδη. Σεβόμαστε την κρίση την κριτικής επιτροπής καθώς και ο νικητής της overall είναι αξιόλογος αθλητής!
Και απο τις τρεις κατηγορίες του classic bodybuilding φαίνεται πως έχουμε αξιόλογους αθλητές και ελπίζουμε μελλοντικά σε διεθνή διακρίσεις!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Φοβερος ο νικητης του γενικου των classic ,αλλα πιο πολυ για κατηγορια ΒΒ τον κοβω!

----------


## NASSER

> Φοβερος ο νικητης του γενικου των classic ,αλλα πιο πολυ για κατηγορια ΒΒ τον κοβω!


Στη κατηγορία +1,80 τα κιλά αρχίζουν και ανεβαίνουν ανάλογα με το ύψος με μεγαλύτερο συντελεστή, με αποτέλεσμα όσο πιο ψηλός αναλογικά περισσότερα κιλά σε σχέση με το ύψος.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Στη κατηγορία +1,80 τα κιλά αρχίζουν και ανεβαίνουν ανάλογα με το ύψος με μεγαλύτερο συντελεστή, με αποτέλεσμα όσο πιο ψηλός αναλογικά περισσότερα κιλά σε σχέση με το ύψος.


Αμα ειναι μεσα στις προδιαγραφες του κανονισμου ,τοτε αξιο το παλικαρι :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία ΒΒ -80 είχαμε την συμμετοχή 2 Ελλήνων,του *Σωκράτη Κουκούλη* και του *Γρηγόρη Καραγιάννη*.
Επίσης συμμετείχαν 2 αθλητές που είχαν ηδη παίξει στην Μasters (το επιτρέπουν οι κανονισμοί της Ομοσπονδίας ),το *νο48* και το *νο 50*.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσε πρωτα το 48 κ μετα το 50 που ηταν κ πολυ μαυρος βαμενος.
Ειδικα το ρηλαξ του ,πολυ καλο!

----------


## NASSER

Το Νο.48 η συμμετοχή από Λιβύη και το Νο.50 ο Αιγύπτιος νικητής και στη κατηγορία master.  Απονομή από τον κύριο Πανίκο Αρχοντίδη, πρόεδρο της Κυπριακής Ομοσπονδίας Σωματικής Διάπλασης (IFBB) 
Στη τρίτη θέση ο δικός μας Γρηγόρης Καραγιάννης και στη τέταρτη θέση ο Κουκούλης Σωκράτης που σημειώνει άλλη μια συμμετοχή σε διεθνή αγώνα.

----------


## crow

Ωραιοι κ οι 2. Ο Καραγιαννης εκπληκτικος κ ο Σωκρατης νομιζω στη καλυτερη του κατασταση και βαρυτερος απο αλλες φορες!!!!!!
Βεβαια οταν εχεις να κανεις με αιγυπτιους ...δυσκολευουν τα πραγματα!!!
Μου αρεσαν παρα πολυ οι περισσοτεροι ελληνες αθλητες....Ο Μαγκος ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΣ, Ο Παπαδακης,ο Τριουλιδης ,Παλλικαρας....ολοι ενας κ ενας!!!!
 Οχι οτι οι γυναικες πηγαν πισω...............................απλα νομιζω οτι εδω ειναι λιγο πιο περιεργα τα κριτηρια.
Η Ιορδανοπουλου τα σπαει απο ολες τις αποψεις  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Η Αντρεα πανεμορφη κ φοβερη στο ποζαρισμα!!!! 
Η Αννυ κορμαρα οπως παντα κ η Γεωργια αψογη κ πολυ καλυτερη σε σχεση με τον τελευταιο αγωνα.
Θεωρω πως κ οι 3 κοπελες αδικηθηκαν αλλα περιεργα τα κριτηρια του μπικινι. Περσι στο πανευρωπαικο ολοι ειχαμε φαβορι μια κοπελα απο την Ισπανια....η οποια βγηκε εκτος 6αδας λογο μεγαλης μυικοτητας  :01. Confused:  Δεν θελουν τη παραμικρη σκληραδα σε αυτη τη κατηγορια και απο οσο καταλαβα.....θελουνε να εχεις κ λιγο λιπακι !!!!!
 Η Νορα οπως τη ξερουμε......τελεια!!!!! 
Η Τερεζα θεωρω αδικηθηκε οσο δεν παει.....θεωρω οτι εχει οοοολο το πακετο κ ειναι κ πανεμορφη!!!!!! Θα παει πολυ ψηλα!!!!
Οσο για μενα....επειδη ακουσα διαφορα(οχι κακα) να πω το εξης: παντα εχω στοχο σε εναν αγωνα να κανω την καλυτερη μου εμφανιση κ αυτος ειναι παντα στο εξωτερικο.....αρα ειναι δεδομενο οτι σε πανελληνιο δεν κατεβενα στην καλυτερη μου φορμα,κατεβενω σε μια καλη κατασταση και κραταω δυναμεις για τον αγωνα που εχω μετα κ με ενδιαφερει. Το οτι φετος το μεσογειακο εγινε στην ελλαδα οπου ητανε κ ο στοχος μου για φετος,σημαινει οτι προσπαθησα για καλυτερο και αρα καποιοι με ειδανε σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση απο οτι αλλες φορες!!!!
 Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο σε ολα τα παιδια και παντα επιτυχιες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Εδω υπήρξαν 3 συμμετοχές Ελλήνων αθλητών:Μηνίδης Τασος,Παπαδακης Γιώργος & Καραπαυλίδης Χαρης .

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Καραπαυλίδης Χαρης*







*Γιώργος Παπαδάκης*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Υψηλός ανταγωνισμός σε αυτη την κατηγορια.
Ο Τασος Μηνίδης πήρε την 4η θεση,ο Γιωργος Παπαδάκης 5ος και ο Καραπαυλίδης 6ος.



*

*Aπονομή της κατηγορίας από τους χορηγους του αγωνα,Δημήτρη Παπαδογεωργακη (JAVA Γυμναστήρια) & Παπαντώνη Δημήτρη (BodyMaxx Συμπληρώματα)*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall Winner : Alessandro De Filippi*

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Πολλα μπραβο σε ολους τους αθλητες-τριες μας  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: !

----------


## Polyneikos

*Full Screen,High Definition (1080p)
*

----------


## NASSER

Βλέποντας το βίντεο όντως ήταν άδικο να αφαιρεθούν 20 δευτερόλεπτα ακόμα από τη χορογραφία που βαθμολογείται, άσχετα με το αποτέλεσμα.

Στη κατηγορία -90 ο ανταγωνισμός ήταν ψηλός αλλά και ο νικητής μακράν ο καλύτερος.
Στη κατηγορία +90 δυστυχώς δεν είχαμε πολλές συμμετοχές αλλά αυτό ήταν υπέρ των Ελλήνων αθλητών.
Τέλος στη κατηγορία +100 είχαμε καλό θέμα από ογκώδης αθλητές! Και φυσικά το θέαμα από κοντά ήταν ακόμα πιο εντυπωσιακό. Η κατάταξη ήταν ξεκάθαρη.

Γενικός νικητής ο Ιταλός της +100. Προσωπικά δεν μου άρεσε σαν καλούπι αλλά ήταν ένα βήμα μπροστά σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους και μέχρι εκείνη την ώρα κρατιόταν πολύ καλά, ενώ στους υπόλοιπους άρχισε να φαίνεται η κούραση της αναμονής. Οι κριτές τα βαθμολογούν όλα!

----------


## Dreiko

*Women Bodybuilding Open*
1st Place: Iordanopoulou Maria, Greece (No. 3)
2nd Place: Paola Boschero, Italy (No. 2)



*Women Body Fitness Category  Open*
1st Place: Kollia Panoraia, Greece (No. 71)
2nd Place: Lorena Inarra, Spain (No. 5)
3rd Place: Celine Godefroy, France (No. 4)
4rth Place: Vagger Aikaterini, Greece (No.6)
5th Place: Pantela Tereza, Greece (No. 7)


*Women Bikini Fitness  Open*
1st Place: My Dung Coustel, France (No.9)
2nd Place: Maria Rosaria Roane, Italy (No. 10)
3rd Place: Katselou Andrea, Greece (No. 12)
4th Place: France Bignon, France (No. 8)


*Women Fitness  Open*
1st Place: KERAMIDAKI Konstantia, Greece (No. 16)
2nd Place: CHRISTINA SEGGI, Italy (No, 15)


*Masters Men +40*

1st Place: Yassin El Toukhey, Egypt (No. 20)
2nd Place: Benabdalla Hussein, Libya (No. 18)
3rd Place: Jean Dulon, France (No. 17)


*Men Classic Bodybuilding -175cm*
1st Place: Pallikaras Spyridon, Greece (No. 32)
2nd Place: Gabriel Duguet, France (No. 28)
3rd Place: Aburas Abuagilla, Libya (No. 29)


*Men Classic Bodybuilding -180cm*
1st Place: Trioulidis Stavros, Greece (No. 40)
2nd Place: Alain Khouri, France (No. 33)
3rd Place: Sergio Diaz, Spain (No. 34)


*Men Classic Bodybuilding +180cm*
1st Place: Juan Rodriguez Larren, Spain (No. 39)
2nd Place: Tabakidis, Greece (No. 41)
3rd Place: Antoniou Charal., Cyprus (No. 38)


*Overall Men Classic Bodybuilding*
Winner, Juan Rodriguez Larren, Spain


*Bodybuilding Men 70kg*
1st Place: Mohamed Mamdouh, Egypt (No. 43)
2nd Place: Eid Abou El Magd, Egypt (No. 44)
3rd Place: Nikos Christofi, Cyprus (No. 45)


*Bodybuilding Men 80kg*
1st Place: Yassin El Toukhey, Egypt (No. 50)
2nd Place: Benabdalla Hussein, Libya (No. 48)
3rd Place: Karagiannis Grigorios, Greece (No. 52)


*Bodybuilding Men 90kg*
1st Place: Mohamed Abdel Rihem, Egypt (No. 56)
2nd Place: Manuel Canadillas, Spain (No. 54)
3rd Place: Ahmed Abou El Dahab, Egypt (No, 55)


*Bodybuilding Men 100kg*
1st Place: Lorenzo Fernadez Cirvelo, Spain (No. 59)
2nd Place: Doukidis Anargyros, Greece (No. 61)
3rd Place: Tsiornovitis Paschalis, Greece (No. 60)


*Bodybuilding Men +100kg*
1st Place: Alessandro Defilippi, Italy (No. 62)
2nd Place: Mangos Ioannis, Greece (No. 66)
3rd Place: Attia Abdel Aal Shaalan (No. 63)
4th Place: Kousoulakos Panagiotis, Greece (No. 65)


*MEN BODYBUILDING OVERALL WINNER*
Alessandro Defilippi, Italy

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε Βαγγέλη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες backstage φωτογραφίες,αναμνηστικές του 29ου Μεσογειακου

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωραίες και οι  backstage φωτογραφίες. Φυσικά έχουμε κι άλλες όπου το φόρουμ  :bodybuilding.gr:  πρωτοπορεί!!!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Αθλητες και παραγοντες ,ολοι μαζι ,ειναι μια υπεροχη εικονα.Ολες οι γενιες μαζι,  και λαμπερα χαμογελα.Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολους.
Ο Τσιορνοβιτης μου εχει κανει πολυ μεγαλη εντυπωση.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Alessandro Defilippi,Οverall Winner








*

----------


## LION

Ο Alessandro Defilippi ήταν αναμφισβήτητα ο γενικός νικητής του αγώνα!

Μου έκανε εντύπωση από την προηγούμενη μέρα,αν και νόμιζα στην αρχή ότι ήταν Γάλλος,μια και η Γαλλική αποστολή με την Ιταλική ήταν μαζί στο ίδιο ξενοδοχείο!Τον έβλεπα αρκετές φορές δίπλα μου και είχα καταλάβει ότι πρόκειται για δύσκολο αντίπαλο για τους Ελληνες αθλητές και ειδικά για τον Γιάννη Μάγκο.Στάθηκε όμως δίπλα του αντάξια  ο Γιάννης κι έχασε με μικρή διαφορά(3 πόντους στο γενικό σύνολο)!!! :03. Thumb up: 

Μία φώτο μετά τη νίκη του στο ξενοδοχείο.

----------

